# Navy Commissions Aircraft Carrier Ronald Reagan (CVN 76)



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

Navy Commissions Aircraft Carrier Ronald Reagan (CVN 76)
http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/2003/nr20030701-0159.html

The Navy's newest nuclear-powered aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) will be commissioned Saturday, July 12, 2003, during an 11 a.m. EDT ceremony at Norfolk Naval Station, Va..

Plans are in progress to broadcast the ceremony live by satellite, live to on-site media, and live via streaming video to the web, through the Naval Media Center. Satellite coordinates will be available in early July.


----------

